# Another stupid Obamanism



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

America's leading small business association has slammed Barack Obama for showing 'an utter lack of understanding' of the country's entrepreneurs when he told them: *'If you've got a business - you didn't build that. Somebody else made that happen.'*

In a hard-hitting statement to Mail Online, the National Federation of Independent Businesses (NFIB) said: 'What a disappointment to hear President Obama's revealing comments challenging the significance of America's entrepreneurs.

*'His unfortunate remarks over the weekend show an utter lack of understanding and appreciation for the people who take a huge personal risk and work endless hours to start a business and create jobs.'*

The best response to the dunce now in the White House will be to turn him out of there in November.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Perfect likeness of him at Harvard.
And yet the polls are tied. I guess enough of the people have been dumbed down to believe the socialist BS emitted from the media and left wing politicos.


----------

